# My first thread (embarrassing stupid nubie question)



## kitty_mtb (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi to all my fellow fem mtbr's (and cat lover's alike),
I am rather new to the sport (thanks to my beloved fiance' I am now horribly addicted) and I have a question that is a bit embarrassing and I feel stupid asking it, but I feel I have to as my fiance doesn't know as he doesn't wear them.
My question is about bike shorts or knicks as they seem to be refered to as, I have just bought a pair and I was wondering if you wear underwear under them? I ask the question because I originally bought them for extra padding as I find them I tend to get a bit of chaffing from my underwear seams, however the liner of the particular pair I bought looks as though you could get away with out wearing underwear.
Please could someone advise me on the correct edicate in this department.
P.S. Any boys reading this PUT IT AWAY or my foot will.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Commando*

When I first started I wore underwear because it just felt very strange not to have them on. Then I read people posting on here about not wearing them, the reasons why, etc. Went without them one ride and it was truely more comfortable.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*yup, skip the skivies*



kitty_mtb said:


> Hi to all my fellow fem mtbr's (and cat lover's alike),
> I am rather new to the sport (thanks to my beloved fiance' I am now horribly addicted) and I have a question that is a bit embarrassing and I feel stupid asking it, but I feel I have to as my fiance doesn't know as he doesn't wear them.
> My question is about bike shorts or knicks as they seem to be refered to as, I have just bought a pair and I was wondering if you wear underwear under them? I ask the question because I originally bought them for extra padding as I find them I tend to get a bit of chaffing from my underwear seams, however the liner of the particular pair I bought looks as though you could get away with out wearing underwear.
> Please could someone advise me on the correct edicate in this department.
> P.S. Any boys reading this PUT IT AWAY or my foot will.


I think everybody does the same thing at first, but they are meant to be worn without. MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Is there a Girl Word*

for Commando?
We started 3 brand new 14-15 tear old girls on our team and they got it into their heads that a thong was the way to go. One of the mothers, unbeknownst to them, mentioned it in a phone conversation and I encouraged her that they were designed for use without underwear. The technical materials used need to be next to the skin for proper sweat absorbtion and wicking away from the body. Also there is the bunching thing.
Neither all the new girls, nor all the new boys for that matter, have made the switch. They will in time.
A further question occurs; what about a woman's "moons."


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"moons??" 

I doubt they would be wearing pads for a bike ride anyway, though if they insist they could just wear underwear for that ride knowing it won't be very comfortable.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thank you, Christine*

I got that from the Doctor on Deadwood.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

yes, kitty, no undies

Mike, there's that thing called the Keeper and the Diva Cup for the moons. A way better option for active women.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yep...*

and let me add something about the 'hard seat' factor...

All newbies go through the period where your behind needs to get used to sitting on a bike seat. After a few regular rides (once a week, like) the rear end soreness will go away. More padding on the seat generally won't help.

Heck, you can sit on a solid pice of wood as a seat if it had a good shape. Just get a seat that fits your sit bones well, and cradles your behind.


----------



## kitty_mtb (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone  you have been most helpful.
Going to go for a ride in my new knicks!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> "moons??"
> 
> I doubt they would be wearing pads for a bike ride anyway, though if they insist they could just wear underwear for that ride knowing it won't be very comfortable.


you'll have to forgive B-Mike, he's in Berkeley where I'm sure there are more womyn with moons ( wimmen?) than there are women having their periods...


----------



## kitty_mtb (Jan 28, 2006)

*Chamois creams?*

Hello all again another question. What are the creams for that I see advertised? Are the necessary or is there something else I can use?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Chamois Butt'r is popular around here, I use it often if I get it for free, tube costs about $12-$15










Udder butter has been recommended too, but I have never used this.










I have friends that use this Udder Butter, it's good and cheap, and available at Wal-Mart










Stay away from this one unless you really like it hot, this one has menthol or something that burns, but I know a couple who like it.










I've been using this, it last a long time and is good for your skin


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

In a pinch, I've used Lubriderm. I never use anything unless it's a looooong epic ride, like the VT50 or a century.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I use vaseline. It is super cheap. I cannot use butt'r chamois cream - I must be allergic to it - rash city.


----------



## Teocalli (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't use any lube. I've found keeping things, erm, trimmed  helps a lot.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*from an old post.*

Quickie - 
I was asked to introduce a young lady (pretty would be an understatement) to the joys of MTB while her boyfriend took off with the fellas. She was very enthusiastic to learn about riding on trails and had a great personality. Other than telling her she should leave the pearl earrings at the house, it looked as if she had been set up pretty good by the boyfriend. She had decent winter riding clothes, a good HT bike, a helmet, etc.

Fast forward&#8230; we were headed back to the house when we ran in to a friend of mine with his 15 year old cousin. While we chatted, I became aware that my pseudo student seemed stressed. I asked if she was OK and she wailed out:

Oh, my poor sweet crotch!

The shy-but-drooling 15 year old almost fell over.

Seems she was wearing nylon under her lycra. I never heard about her after that.

simply put...it isn't recommended. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1393905#poststop


----------



## kitty_mtb (Jan 28, 2006)

post removed


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

There was always something about one of my old GFs coming back from a run: sweaty, hot and in desperate need of a shower...

I think you're on to something, stay with it! Your man is very lucky!


----------



## thanksjane (Dec 17, 2005)

for girls that young diva cups and the keeper will almost certainly be too large (even the smaller size). and tampons and sea sponges are your best bet. (sea sponges feel hard when dry, but they are meant to be wetted with water bf inserted). i personally cannot even imagine riding while wearing a pad and underwear under my shorts.


----------



## kitty_mtb (Jan 28, 2006)

post removed


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

kitty_mtb said:


> It was a far reach from sane converstation, Note to self: don't post silly things after a few glasses of wine!
> Considering the number of guys that appear to read this forum I suppose I should keep my posts free from things that men find interesting. Like how cute my new kitten Basil is  .


There was a post a while ago about knocking off a quicky on the trail, but for some reason it was sent to the recycle bin. Don't worry about your post, some people tend to be alittle up tight, even the "men" in here. As for your SO's stomach, it looks like a womens. Sorry, but it does. And what is with everyone and their names having something to do with cats or kittys?


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I didn't recognize the kitten avatar.

Hey it is YOUR boyfriend, if you like his stomach that should be a good thing for him and you.

Post what you want. Somewhere you will find a thread about the guys. 
BUD (Big Ugly Dude) luckers.
There is often better information floating around in here than on the general and passion boards with less crap to filter out.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

kitty_mtb said:


> Hi to all my fellow fem mtbr's (and cat lover's alike),
> I am rather new to the sport (thanks to my beloved fiance' I am now horribly addicted) and I have a question that is a bit embarrassing and I feel stupid asking it, but I feel I have to as my fiance doesn't know as he doesn't wear them.
> My question is about bike shorts or knicks as they seem to be refered to as, I have just bought a pair and I was wondering if you wear underwear under them? I ask the question because I originally bought them for extra padding as I find them I tend to get a bit of chaffing from my underwear seams, however the liner of the particular pair I bought looks as though you could get away with out wearing underwear.
> Please could someone advise me on the correct edicate in this department.
> P.S. Any boys reading this PUT IT AWAY or my foot will.


*
And what's wrong with chaffing!?!*


----------



## CaseyAnn (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a little confused... I've always worn cotton undies under the lycra without any problems whatsoever. Yeah, I get a little sweaty but no biggie. So I've got the big fashion faux-pas of pantylines, but I can stand the embarassment. So if my shorts were meant to be worn without underwear why are all you gals going commando needing creams to prevent chafing? Is it just that much worse with undies? And what is the chafing due to- moisture or seams? Are the problems only on longer rides? And then I checked out the link for the Keeper apparatus and couldn't figure out how that thing works. Does the pointy end go inside? 

Counting myself lucky I guess...
Casey

Speaking of the nether-regions... I recently went riding for the first time in awhile after having a baby, came home and the hubby wanted a little somethin'-somethin'... riding the next day I couldn't help thinking "OH MY SWEET CROTCH" every time I hit a root.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

CycleMainiac said:


> yes, kitty, no undies
> 
> Mike, there's that thing called the Keeper and the Diva Cup for the moons. A way better option for active women.


Oh my...good god...I think an underwear exception _can_ be made for that time of the month.

As for the original question...I still wear my skivies (even though I've been meaning to trying without). No reason really, but I've found that they definitely vary based on the type of underwear you wear.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

cotton is just about the worst thing you could wear as it defeats the whole purpose of the chamois/lycra combo. The chamois is for sweat absorbsion and lycra breathes and lets said moisture evaporate. cotton stays wet for quite awhile, so now you have wet cotton rubbing and chaffing and being moved around by the dry chamois.
Ditch the undies, if you can't use a tampon, then wear whatever for that time but use lycra without a chamois


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Bluebug32 said:


> Oh my...good god...I think an underwear exception _can_ be made for that time of the month.
> 
> As for the original question...I still wear my skivies (even though I've been meaning to trying without). No reason really, but I've found that they definitely vary based on the type of underwear you wear.


Ugh! No way. That would make it even worse.

THey've invented these new things called tampons....  Just keep the string out of the way and you're good to go.

There is no reason I can even imagine that I'd wear underwear under cycling shorts.


----------



## CaseyAnn (Mar 30, 2006)

I totally concede that I should leave the undies at home and will do so in the future. I'm glad I saw this post! That's what I get for not having women to ride with I guess. After thousands of miles in cotton I'm just happy I didn't injure myself...


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

You don't need no dweeby shorts! What I do is wear light kind of airy capris.
They work really well. And i'm guessing you get nice warm weather in Australia,
so wierd spandex/licra shorts = clamy, sweaty butt, and Acne Butt! to some extent.
Genaraly speaking, just wear light airy shorts/capris, and you will beeeeeeeee
just fine. If you are still parcial to your shorts just make sure you wash them after each
ride ( if you wore them without underwear ).


----------

